# Critique on my jumping position.



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

HEELS DOWN!!!!!!!!! lol they need to come down and you tend to pull your legs forward so push them a little back. (I'm not the best at critique)


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Since these are smaller jumps you don't need to calapse as much. 
Put you're heels down, and that should help with staying overtop the saddle. 
You're anticipating the jump before it happens I think so just relax and go with it. You're coming way too far off the saddle, try not to straighten you're legs. Once you bring you're heels down it should fix it. 
I think you're hunging with you're knees, make sure all of you're weight is being put into those sturrips!
Good luck, practice some more and give us an update!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Riding crop down the butt! Seriously, for sitting up straight it helps. Take a short crop and put it down the back of your shirt and tuck it into your trousers right along your spine. Then, while you're riding, concentrate on making sure you stay in connection with it down your spine. Meanwhile, think about having a line that goes from the top of your head to the heavens. The two things together, should put you into the right position. 

I'm not an expert, but I agree on the heels, get them down. Don't think so much of standing up in your release as releasing back and forward. The horse's motion should push you up as far as you need to go, while your bum goes back and your hands and chest release forward. And make sure you are releasing on the reins...it is better in the later pic, but a little weak in the first couple.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

you are standing in your sturrups
your toes are pointing way to far out
stay a little closer to the saddle 
remember to release 

your eyes are up and that is great
lookin good and you ride a lot of different horses which is great


----------



## hectornikki (Mar 21, 2009)

*Jumping position*

It is so amazing you are like I was!

You have a good position, only 2 things. 
1 - you are too foreward too early. 2 - you need to bring your heels down further.
As for your listing, I had that too for a while.
These excercises may help with both position and jumping.

Cross your stirrups over the saddle (bareback is better for position). Stand your horse, lift both knees up until your calves are at the height of the pommel. Then let drop. That should give you the correct balance postion for you and the horse.
Ride without stirrups flatwork, then go back to trotting poles, then jumps - that way you get the feel of the horse.
You think that is hard, I had to jump an ex Harness racer over a 3 ft jump bareback - with my hands behind my back! It taught me balance tho!
Hope this helps, and good luck!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You have piano hands..
plus whatever everyone else said:lol:


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

try and stay closer to the saddle, and heels down! my instructor tells me that its like you're sitting down - but reaching out to pick something up from a table (don't ask :L) and for flatwork, i used to be a nightmare for not having a good position, and it still needs improving now, but everytime you're doing flat work, try and remember to bring your shoulders back and push your chest out, and naturally you should have more of a straighter back/improved position. x


----------

